# Midwest Sportsman Open Team Tournament (Tanners Creek)



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

This will be the last Midwest Sportsman Open tournament out of Tanners this year. last week we had 37 teams at brookville so come one come all!
no membership required.

Nov. 3, 2007
Tanners Creek Ramp (Ohio River)
8am take-off
$50 entry + $10 Big Bass =$60

Any questions contact:
Rob Thompson
513-205-4549
[email protected]


----------



## Dan21XRS (Nov 4, 2007)

Post the results.... Any more Opens scheduled this year... Dan


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

This was the last one this year.

Results 11/3/07

Open Tournament

24 Teams

1.Rick Robertson Jr./Jamie Hailstone 8.67

2.Roads/Hollingsworth 7.79

3.Rick Robertson/Sue Robertson 7.24

4.Kevin Miller/Ron Miller 6.63

5.Mark Goodridge/Tim Burke 6.44

6.H.G./Lawson 5.28

7.Croley/Dailey 5.04

8.Alexander/Harvey 4.93

9.Workman/McCann 4.46

10.Johnson/Luttrell 4.37

11.Whitaker/Cunnigan 3.50

12.Cunningham/Owens 3.11

13.VonRissen/Rowe 2.10

14.Kenny Wendling 2.07

15.Thompson/Thompson 1.61

16.Scheidt/Bradley 1.37



Big Bass - Mark Johnson 2.40 Pounds


----------



## Dan21XRS (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Rob... Dan


----------

